
Behind AlphaGo - geeharry
https://medium.com/@giacaglia/behind-alphago-9833c6413f66
======
giacaglia
It would be interesting to know if there were similar techniques employed for
AlphaStar and AlphaGo, with DeepMind's use of LSTMs, etc...

~~~
mercautoe
From my understanding AlphaStar used a LSTM to determine the actions of its
agents, but it had a transformer to draw attention to a subset of the inputs

------
rafaiero1
DeepMind reduced the problem to search using the two Deep Neural Networks.
MCTS is an old technique but it clearly worked here

